# Welches Rollenspiel ist Ihr Rollenspiel-Favorit der Games Convention 2006?



## Administrator (9. September 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DawnHellscream (9. September 2006)

juhu ..Zombis Kloppen in London ...fühl ich mich doch glat twie ein Alkaida Kämpfer in ner Reise durch die englsiche haupstadt mit nem Rucksack voller sprengstoff .....


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2006)

Da fehlt Burning Crusade.


----------



## chaos777 (9. September 2006)

geil Gothic ist unserer führer


----------



## Mephisto18m (10. September 2006)

chaos777 am 09.09.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> geil Gothic ist unserer führer



Habe mal Gothic geklickt, obwohl ich auch von DSA sehr positiv überrascht bin. Naja, habe auch Teil 1-3 gespielt damals.


----------

